# FM RADIO STOCK



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where is this app? I cant find how to use this feature... Did Verizon remove the Radio Application???


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they removed the hardware too


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

They figured it was gonna be an lte hog.

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

droid3r said:


> They figured it was gonna be an lte hog.
> 
> Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


It's fm radio its not an lte hog... Also it's built into the soc so did they remove the antenna?

The Galaxy


----------

